# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > الحلويات >  ملف متكامل لانواع البسبوسه بالتفصيل الممل

## abrar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم

و


ما ابي منكم غير تدعون لنا 


احلى بسبوسة وعلى مسئوليتي 


هذي مقادير بسبوسة جربوها وما راح تندموا مافي مرة سويتها لضيوف وما سألوا عن المقادير المهم:
المقادير:ملاحظة(المقادير بعلبة قشطة التاج)
2 علبة قشطة التاج-1 علبة حليب بودرة-1 علبة سمنة او زبدة-1علبة ماء دافيئ-3 علبة سميد-1علبة جوز هند- 1 علبة سكر-2 ملعقة باكنج باودر-1 ملعقة فانيليا-شيرة-لوز مسلوق ومقشر
الطريقة:
نخلط المقادير الجافة مع بعضها البعض ثم نبدأ بإضافة المقادير السائلة
تزين باللوز المقشور
تصب عليها الشيرة وهي حارة وتكون الشيرة باردة 

بسبوسة بالشعيرية الباكستانية 


المقادير : علبة قشطة +2 كوب سميد + فنجان شاهي زيت + نصف كوب حليب سائل + ملعقة بكم بودر 
نصف كوب سكر + شعيريه باكستانية مكسرة صغير
الطريقة : نخلط جميع المقادير ماعدا الشعيرية 
نضع قليل من الشعيرية في الصينية ثم نصب خليط البسبوسة ثم نرش باقي الشعيرية على الخليط
حتى نغطية تماماً ندخل الصينية الفرن حتى تنضج نخرجها ونصب عليها وهي حارة نصف علبة كبيرة
حليب نستلة المركز دعيها تبرد وتقدم مع القهوة


بسبوسة مطاعم الطازج نفسها 

المقاديروالطريقه سواء.....2علبه قشطه..2اصبع زبده..كوب سكرمطحون(تخلط هذه المكونات الثلاث في الخلاط) توضع في زبديه ويضاف لها...2كاس كبير حليب جاف بودره...2كاس كبير سميد..وتوضع في صينيه مهونه بزيت و
تدخل الفرن من اعلى واسفل عندما تنضج يصب عليهاحليب نستله كبير وتدخل في حرارة الفرن عشر دقائق


بسبوسة بالفراولة


المقادير : كوب زيت ـ كوبان سميد ـ كوب جوز الهند ـ كوب سكر ـ ملعقه فانيلا ـ ملعقه بيكنج باودر ـ ثلاث بيضات ـ علبة روب الفراوله ( اذا كانت العلبه صغيره تستخدمين علبتان) قطر محضر مسبقا ـ نخفق البيض + السكر + الزيت + الفانيلا + البيكنج باودر بالخلاط ثم نضيف باقي المكونات ونضع الخليط في قالب مدهون بالزيت وعندماوندخلها الفرن ثم نخرجهاو نسقيها بالقطر البارد

بسبوسة بالقوالب الصغيره


المقادير
1 روب+1سكر+ 1زيت مازولا+2 بيضة
1جوز الهند+ 1سميد ناعم+ م/م ب ب
شوية هيل و زعفران
قياس المقادير بماعون الروب
الطريقة
تخلط جميع المقادير وتترك لمدة نص ساعة
وتدهن قوالب الصغيرة بالهردة وتصب فيها
البسبوسة وتدخل الفرن وعند خروجها تسقى 
بقليل من الشيرة وتزين بالفستق الناعم

الذ بسبوسة


الـمـقـاديـر:

نـصـف كـوب زبـدة ذائـبـة أو سـمـن(( الـيوم سويتهـا بالـسـمـن)
عـلـبـة حـلـيـب مـكـثـف ومـحـلّـى,,,,,,بيـضـة واحـدة,,,,,وفـانـيـلـيـا
كـوب ونـصـف سـمــيـد,,,,,,كـوب حـلـيـب بـودرة,,,,,ومـلـعـقة صـغـيـرة
بيـكنـج باودر,,,,,,

الـطـريـقـة

اخـلـطــي الـزبدة أو الـسـمــنـة والحـلـيـب الـمـحـلّـى والبيـضـة
والـفـانيـلـيـا بالـخـلاط الـكهـربـائـي,,,,,,,
اضـيـفي الـسـمـيـد وحـلـيـب الـبـودرة والبيـكنـج بـاودر واخـلـطـيـه
جـيـداً بـمـلـعـقـة خـشبيـة,,,,,,
ادهـنـي الـصـيـنـيـة واسـكـبـي الـمـزيـج وادخـلـي البـسـبـوسـة 
بـفـرن مـعـتـدل الـحــرارة حـتـى تنـضـج,,,,,, ثـم شـربيـهـا بالـقـطــر(الشيرة)


بسبوسة بالكريمه


المقادير: كوب جوز الهند/ نصف كوب زيت/ 2 بيضة/ كوب سميد/ كوب سكر/ 2 ملعقة شاي بيكنج باودر/ ملعقة شاي فانيليا/نصف كوب فستق مجروش/ علبة قشطة كبيرة KDD

تخلط جميع المقادير في الخلاط الكهربائي وتوضع في صينية تيفال وتدخل الفرن.
ملاحظة البسبوسة لا تاخذ وقت كثير لتنضج فارجو ماتترك لوقت طويل.

مقادير الكريمة التي توضع علي الوجه:

6 حبات جبن كيري/ ملعقة اكل ماء ورد/ 3 ملاعق اكل ماء عادي/ نصف كوب سكر بودرة/ علبة قشطة صغيرة KDD

تخلط جميع المقادير في الخلاط الكهربائي وتوضع علي وجه البسبوسة بعد ان تخرج من الفرن ويجب ان تكون البسبوسة ساخنة وانتي تسكبين الكريمة وتزين بقليل من الفستق المجروش


البسبوسة المحشية بالقشطة .


المقادير:
كاسة ماء سميد .
نفس الكاسة حليب بودرة .
ثلاث ارباع الكاسة سكر .
ملعقة شاي بكم بودر .
قالب متوسط من الزبدة .
2 علبة من قشطة التاج من ( نستلة )
2 علبة من قشطة التلاجة اي نوع ممكن ( المراعي او بلادي او الفلاحة )

الطريقة :
اتركي الزبدة تسيح طبيع في جو المطبخ .
اخلطي النواشف معاً ثم اضيفي الزبدة وافركيها جياً ثم اضيفي علبتا القشطة التاج واخلطيها جياً ادهني صينية الخاصة بالبسبوسة بملعقتان من الطحينة ثم صبي نصف كمية خليط السميد .
ضعي علبتا قشطة التلاجة في زبدية واخلطيها بالملعقة مع ملعقتان من الحليب السائل حتى تطرى ويسهل عليك دهنها افرديها على وجه الطبق الاولى من خليط السميد وسويها بالملعقة بلطف ثم افردي الطبقة الاخرى من المتبقي من خليط السميد حتى تغطي القشطة تماماً رشي ملعقتان من السميد الجاف على وجه الصينيه بالتساوي ثم ادخليها الفرن حتي تنضج من تحت ثم يحمر الوجة وتسقي بالشير وهي ساخنة وتغطى فوراً بالقصدير جيداً لمدة 20 دقيقة حتى تطرى . 

بسبوسة محشية بالقشطة رقم 2

المقادير:
3ك سميد – علبة ونص نستلة ( ممكن استخدام النستلة البيتي )- 3/4 اصبع زبدة – 1م ك باكنج بودر- 1ك ماء دافيء 
الحشوة : 2علبة قشطة المراعي او بلادي – علبة جبنة فيلادلفيا – 1/2 علبة قشطة التاج تخلط مع بعض جيدا

الطريقة
نخلط مقادير البسبوسة ونضع نص كمية الماء فقط وتخلط جيدا يقسم الخليط ويوضع نصفه في صينية مدهونة ثم نضع الحشوة وتفرد جيدا ثم نخلط الباقي من الخليط مع بقية الماء ويوضع على القشطة ويفرد بإحتراس ويرش الوجة ياللوز وتوضع في الفرن الساخن 350د لمدة نص ساعة 
ثم يصب عليها الشيرة وهي ساخنة 

ملاحظة : الكنافة والبسبوسة من انواع الحلويات التي يجب ان ساخنة هي والشيرة عند اضافتها فهذا يعطيك نتيجة افضل والحصول على بسبوسة طرية جدا 


بسبوسة بالروب


المقادير:
علبة روب ندى وبنفس العلبة تقاس المقادير
سميد
جوز الهند
سكر
3/4 دهن
ملعقة أكل بيكنج بودر
1/2 كأس ماء ورد وزعفران
رشة هيل
2 بيض
الطريقة:
تخلط جميع المقادير وتصب في قالب مدهون و تدخل فرن معتدل الحرارة وبعد إخراجها من الفرن تصب عليها الشيرة

بسبوسه يمنيه حقت زمان 


المقادير..
2كاس دقيق ابيض
1كاس سكر
1كاس زيت
1/4ملعقه بكربونات
قليل من الماء
الطريقه.. تخلط جميع المقادير وتوضع في الفرن من أعلى فقط 
الشيره.. حسب ماتحبي 
تكون الشيره بارده والبسبوسه حاره ثم توضع الشيره على البسبوسه ثم تغطى حتى تبرد 


بسبوسة يمنيه رقم 2

المقادير :علبه لبن زبادى 


+فنجان شاى ماء
2ملعقه زيت 
3فناجين شاى سكر 
2كأس سميد
ملعقه بينكج بودر
الطريقه:


نضع اللبن والزيت والماء والسكر ويخلط لمدة 10 دقائق ثم نضع السميد والبينكج بودر ويخلط جيدا تدهن صينيه بالطحينه بدل من الزيت ويوضع الخليط ثم تدخل الفرن ثم ترش بالشيره 

بسبوسة الفستق


المقادير: 
250جرام سكر (يعني كوب واحد)
120جرام سميد (كوب واحد)
نصف كوب زيت نباتي
بيضتان
2 ملعقتين بكنج باودر
180جرام قشطة (كوب واحد)
120جرا م فستق مبشور ناعم (كوب واحد)
حبات من الفستق للزينة

الطريقة.. 

*يدهن وعاء البسبوسة (المستتطيل المعدني) بزيت..

*يخفق السكر مع الزيت في صينية لمدة خمس دقائق ثم يضاف إليهم البيض ويخلط لمدة خمس دقائق اخرى.. حتى تتكون كريمة الخليط.

*يخلط الباكنج باودر مع السميد ،، ثم يضاف إلى خليطنا السابق(البيض والزيت والسكر) وبعد ذلك يخفق الخليط لمدة 3دقائق.

*ينثر الفستق فوق الخليط ويمزج معه ويحرك بملعقة خشبية..

*تصب عجينة الفستق في القالب المدهون ويسوى السطح جيداً .. ثم تخبز في الفرن على حرارة قدرها 350ف/180م لمدة 45دقيقة أو حتى يتم التأكد من نضج البسبوسة..

*تقطع على اشكال معينات وتزين بالفستق من الأعلى

بسبوسة الفستق الحجازية


المقادير 
2كاس سميد 
1كاس فستق مطحون 
بيضه 
3ملاعق اكل ماء 
3ملاعق اكل حليب بودره
ثلاثة ارباع كوب سكر 
ثلاث ارباع كاس زيت
2ملعقه بكنج بودر 

الطريقه :تخلط جميع المقادير وتوضع بصينيه كبيره وتدخل الفرن ثم تسقى بالشيره


بــــسبوســـــه محشيــــــه:

المقادير : 
كأس سميد 
كأس جوز هند 
1/2 كأس سكر
1/2 كأس زيت 
ملعقتين صغيره باكنج باودر 
علبتين قشطه 
حبة بيض 
نخلط البيض والقشطه و الزيت ثم يضاف إليها باقي المقادير 
الحشوه:
كأس و نص حليب 
ملعقتين كبيره نشأ 
ذرة زعفران 
ملعقة صغيره ماء ورد
علبة قشطة 
تخلط ثم توضع على النار حتى تغلظ 
ملاحظه :
* توضع نصف المقادير ثم الحشوه كاملةً ثم طبقة من بسكوت الشاي ثم باقي المقادير .
* بدل الشيره على الوجه حليب نستله

بسبوسة مصرية

المقادير....

علبه سميد
ثلث كوب زيت 
كوب سكر
ملعقة كبيرة بيكنج بودر
3 ملاعق حليب نيدو بودرة
علبه روب صغيرة 
كوب ناريل 

طريقة العمل
اول شي نييب السميد ( الخبيص) و نحطه ف طاسة ونحط فوقة 2 خواشيق حليب بودرة و نحط البيكنج بودر و بعد الناريل نخلطة و بعدين نصب فوقة الزيت....
عاد الحين خلو عنكم الرقة غسلو اديكم زين وفركو العجينو ليم كا تصير اوكي عادي تتفتت ف ايدكم..
فركوها عدل لين يختلك الزيت ف كل المكونات...
ف طاسة ثانية نحط علبة الروب و كوب السكر و نخلطة بالخاشوقة
اذا تبون نكهة حلوه فيه حطو شويه فانيليا ... لاتزيدون عن يصير مر

عقب صبو طاسة الروب و السكر في الطاسة الاولى مالت السميد نخلطة بخاشوقة لين يصير كتلة وحدة و يندمج الروب ويا السميد 

عقب نيييب تاوة مناسبة و نحط العجينه فيها اذا طلعت العجينة ناشفة وااايد ماعليه ابو قوي ما يقصر حطو شوي ف اديكم و دهنو بيه سطح التاوه 
اذا ناشفةوبس 
عقب يوم بتساوون العجينة ف التاوه قطعوها مربعات صغيرة و اذا تبون تزينونها الفستق ف كل الدكاكين موجود حطوه فوقها و حطو التاوه ف الفرن بس شغلو من تحت قبل بعد ما تحسون انه استوا من تحت طفو عليه و شغلوه من فوق ....
صبروا ................> 
راقبو التاوه لين تحمر لا تخلونها تحترق

يوم بطلعونها ردو تبعو ع الجوانب المقطعة بالسجين عشان توصل الشيرة لين الاخر 

يوم بتخلصون التقطيع صبو الشيره 

ملاحظه :-

اذا البسبوسة باردة لازم الشيرة حارة و العكس صحيح....

بسبوسة مصريه رقم 2

كاسه حليب بودره.
كاسة سميد .
ثلاث ارباع الكاس سكر خشن.
قالب متوسط من الزبدة.
2 علبة قشطة من (نستلة )
ملعقة صغيرة بكنغ بودر.
ملعقتين طحينة.

تخلط جميع المقادير الجافة ثم تفرك بالزبدة جيداً وتضاف القشطة وتقلب جيداً تدهن صينية زات حواف منخفضة بملعقتين الطحينة وتصب الخليط ويسوي ويزين بحبات من الصنوبر او البندق حسب الرغبة ثم يرش وجه الصينيه بملعقتان من السميد الجاف ثم توضع في الثلاجه لمدة ساعه ثم توضع في الفرن ساخن وتحمر الوجهين وتسقى بالشيرة وهي ساخنة وتغطى بقطعة من القصدير جيداً الى ان تبرد حتى تصبح طرية 

البسبوسة المصرية رقم 3

:المقادير
200جرام سكر
300جرام سميط
50جرام جوز هند ناعم
50جرام بندق اربع لديكور
50جرام لبن كامل الدسم او كوب من الزبادى
50جرام ماء
50جرام سمن بلدى
لعمل الشربات
250جرام سكر
100جرام ماء
قليل من الفانيليا
:طريقة التحضير
اولا- يتم عمل الشربات الخاص بسق البسبوسة بعد التسوية
ثانيا - وضع السكر و الماء والسمن والجوز هند و اللبن او الزبادى ويقلب الخليط جيدأ بمعلقة خشب ثم يضاف السميط
ويوضع الخليط فى قالب مدهون بالسمن جيدأ ويفرش عليها البندق المكسر ويضغط عليها باليد 
:الطهى
يوضع القالب فى الفرن عالى الحرارة اى 220 درجة مئوية لمدة 20 دقيقة وبعد خروجها من الفرن يصب عليها 
الشربات السابق تجهيزه وتوضع كمية الشربات حسب الرغبة


بسبوسة محشية بالكاسترد


المقادير:

علبة قشطة 
3/4 كوب سميد 
3/4 كوب جوزهند 
3/4 كوب زيت 
3/4 كوب سكر 
3/4 كوب بيضات 
ملعقه كبيره بيكنج باودر.

الطريقة :

تخلط جميع المقادير السابقه بالخلاط ... حتى تتجانس ... تحضر القالب بدهنه بقليل من الزيت...ثم تضع نصف المقدار السابق في القالب وادخله الفرن من تحت فقط حتى يتماسك تقريبا 12 دقيقة ثم اخرجه من الفرن... 

الحشوه: 

1كوب حليب سائل- 1 علبة قشطة - 2 ملاعق كاسترد - 3 ملعقه سكر.
توضع جميع مقادير الحشوه على النار حتى تتجانس وتثخن...

ثم توضع على طبقة البسبوسه....انتظري 3 دقائق حتى تتماسك طبقة الكاسترد...ضعي باقي مقدار البسبوسه الباقي في الخلاط...وأضيفي ملعقة ماء إذا كان الخليط ثقيل ... 
بعد ذلك ادخليها الفرن على نار هادئه من الأعلى حتى تحمر.

ويقطع ويقدم بعد أن تصبح بارده ولأفضل نتيجه يدخل الثلاجه قبل التقديم

بسبوسة محشية بالكسترد رقم 2

المقادير:
بيضتين
فنجان قهوة سكر
2 قشطة
فانيليا>>> علشان ريحة البيض
نص كوب زيت

تخلطينهم وبعدين تضيفين لهم:
كوب ونص سميد
نص كوب جوز هند
ملعقة بكنج باودر

وتخلطينهم مع بعض:

تصبين نص الخليط في صينية مدهونة بزيت

وتحطين فوقها الكاسترد بس ممكن تضيف عليه مكسرات على حسب ذوقك وتغطينه بنص الخليط الباقي ... بالمكسرات بيطلع احلى 
((بس حسافة انا نسيت احط عليه مكسرات )) 

مقادير الكسترد أو المهلبية
½ 2 كوب ماء + 5 ملاعق كبار حليب نيدو +3 ملاعق كبار كسترد+ فنجان سكر
توضع على النار مع التحريك المستمر

أو طريقة ثانية لمقادير المهلبية

كوب ونص ماء + 3 ملاعق كبار حليب نيدو +3 ملاعق نشا+ فنجان سكر
توضع على النار مع التحريك المستمر واذا ثقلت تضفين لها علبة قشطة

بسبوسة بالتمر


المقادير: 
3 بيضات 
3 ملاعق حليب على كاس ماء 
نص كاس زيت 
ملعقه بكنج باودر 
شوي فانيليا 
كاس تمر 
جميع هذه المقادير تخلط في الخلاط ثم نضع عليها كاس سميد 

ثم نضعها بالصينيه ثم بالفرن حتى تنضج 

بسبوسة التمر رقم 2


المقادير
2بيضه
ا كأس تمر منزوع النوى -أحسن شي تمر الخلاص لأنه طري وينخلط بسهوله
نصف فنجال سكر
ثلاثة أرباع كأس سميد
ربع كأس زيت
1 علبة قشطه
نصف فنجال ماء
1 ملعقه اكل باكنج بادور
رشة فانيليا

للوجه:
فستق مطحون او لوز او جوز هند حسب الرغبه
علبة صغيره حليب نستله المركز

الطريقه:

احضري خلاط المولينكس..او البراون اللي عندكم..المهم خلاط الطماطم..
وضعي كل المكونات السابقه فيه واخلطي 
بس بشرط ان يكون التمر لين
صبي الخليط في صينية التشيز كيك..ذات القاع المتحرك..ودخليه الفرن الين يتحمر من تحت
وبعدين حمريه من فوق..واذا طلعتيها صبي على الوجه حليب النستله والفستق المطحون
اتركيها تبرد وبعدين فكيها من الصينيه..
وقطعيها وبالهناء والعااااااااااااااافيه 

بسبوسة التمر رقم 3


بسبوسة التمر
.....................

المقادير:
............
2/1 1 كوب كبير من السميد
بيضة واحدة
2 ملعقة سكر
ملعقة صغيرة هيل
2/1 ملعقة صغيرة زنجبيل بودرة
ملعقة طعام بيكنج باودر
كأس صغير زيت
4/3 كأس كبير من التمر المفصص
.........................

الطريقة:
...........
1- ضعي التمر في حلة ثم أضيفي إليه البيضة المخفوقة واخلطي المقادير باليد جيداً. اضيفي كمية الزيت واخلطيه مع التمر جيداً.
2- اضيفي السميد والسكر والهيل والبيكنج باودر والزنجبيل ثم اعجيني الخليط.
افرديها في صينية وضعي العجينة في منتصفها. ثم افرديها باليد حتى تغطي قاع الصينية كله.
دعيها تنضج في فرن متوسط الحرارة لمدة 25 دقيقة حتى تحمر.
يمكن أن ترش بالقطر (الشيرة).


بسبوسة بالبرتقال 


أولاً : بالطبع البسبوسة تحتاج إلى قطر -- شيرة -- لاأدري ماذا تسمونه 
المهم نتعلم أولاً طريقة عمل القطر كما أسميه أنا 
في قدر (طنجرة) حلة لاأدري ماذا تسمونه 
المهم نضع في قدر 
كوبين من السكر + كوبين من الماء (شكل الكوب مثل اللي تيجي مع النسكافيه )
يوضع المزيج على نار هادئة يغلي تقريباً لمدة مابين 10 إلى 15 دقيقة 
بعد ذلك نضع على المزيج قطرات من الليمون ونتركه يغلي لمدة 3 دقائق 
ثم نضع رشة من الفانيلا ونطفيء النار فوراً 
ونتركه يبرد ويمكن وضعه في الثلاجة 
ويفضل القطر يكون محضر مسبقاً 

ثانياً : نأتي للبسبوسة 

المقادير :
هنا شكل الكوب مثل كوب جبنة بوك تقريبا
كوب سميد
كوب جوز هند
كوب دقيق
كوب عصير برتقال
كوب سكر
بشر برتقال 
كوب إلا ربع زيت عافية (كوب ناقص)
4 بيضات 
رشة فانيلا
2 ملعقة كبيرة غير مكتملة بيكنج بودر
طحينية لدهن الصينية 

الطريقة :

تخلط كافة المقادير جيداً 
ثم يتم دهن صينية دائرية قطرها تقريباً 35 سم والله أعلم ماني خبيرة 
يتم دهنها بقليل من الطحينية 
ثم يصب فيها الخليط وتوضع بالفرن 

الخبز: 

تُخبز البسبوسة في فرن محمّى مسبقاً على حرارة 180 درجة مئوية من الأسفل أولاً لمدة 35 دقيقة تقريباً أو حتى يصبح لون الأطراف ذهبي 
بعد ذلك نطفيء من الأسفل ونشعل الفرن من الأعلى لنحمر الوجه حتى يصبح لون الوجه ذهبياً. 
بعد ذلك يتمّ إخراجها من الفرن ويُسكب فوقها القطر المبرّد (نضع القطر البارد عليها وهي ساخنه )
انتبهي مو كل القطر 
حتى تحسي انها شربت كفاية . 
بعد ذلك تقطع ويرش على الوجه جوز الهند واتركيها تبرد كفاية 
بعد ذلك تقدم بالهناء والعافية 

بسبوسة بالبرتقال رقم 2
كوب زبدة سائحة
علبة حليب نستلة
م ص بيكنج بودر
م ص من المحلب المحون
قشر وعصير برتقالة صغيرة
كوبين من السميد

شيرة
------------------
الطريقة
--------------
- تمزج الزبدة مع الحليب وبيكنج بودر والمحلب وقشر وعصيرالبرتقال ويحرك 
- ثم يضاف السميد وتحرك جميعا جيدا
- تدهن الصينية ثم نضع الخليط ويزين باللوز (اختياري ) تدخل الفرن حتي تستوي 
- عند خروجها يسكب عليها الشيرة المبردة 

بسبوسه محشوه بالكريمه 


المقادير: 
1ك سميد+1ك جوز الهند+1ك سكر+1م بكنج بودر 
2بيض+نصف ك زيت+1ونصف علبة روب . 
الحشوه(1قيمر(قشطه)+1ونصف ك حليب +3م ك نشاء ) تخلط مع بعض ثم على النار 
حتى تكون شبه ثقيله. 
نحضر البسبوسه ونخلط جميع مقاديره مع بعض ثم نصب نصفه في صينيه مدهونه 
بالزيت وبعدين نحط الحشوه وباقي البسبوسه ثم في الفرن وتترك حى تستوي وتحمر من فوق وترش بالشيره وتكون شيره مضبوطه معه شوي نقاط ليمون . 

بسبوسه بالشعيريه الباكستانيه. 


المقادير 
1-حبه بيضه.
2-فنجان شاهي زيت.
3-فنجان شاهي سكر.
4-فنجان شاهي جوز هند. 5-علبه قشطه.
6-ملعقه صغيره بيكنج بودر.
7-فنجانين شاهي سميد.

طريقة التحضير::
تخلط جميع المقادير وتصب في صينيه ويرش على الوجه شعيريه باكستانيه وتوضع في الفرن على درجة حراره(350)حتى تنضج,وبعد ما تنضج يصب عليها 3 علب صغيره حليب

ملكة البسبوسات

2كوب سميد 
ملعقه كبيره بيكن باودر 
ملعقة فانيليا 
2 قشطه . 
2حليب مركز محلى كبير 
فنجان قهوه زيت نبات 

الحشو نوعان 
قشطه طازجه 

او اخلطي ربع كوب زبده و كوب جوز هند و نصف كوب سكر اسمر ونصف ملعقه قرفه وشيره وشرائح لوز. 

الطريقه 

اخلطي مقادير البسبوسه جيد بملعقه ثم صبي نصف المقدار في صينيه مدهونه ثم الحشوه ثم نصف الباقي من البسبوسه وحسب الرغبه رشي شرائح لوز على الوجه ثم ادخليه الفرن حتى تستوي وتتحمر وبعد اخراجها صبي عليها الشيره وتركيها حتى تبرد تماما ثم قدميها وبالعافيه...


بسبوسة بالسميد الناعم


سميد ناعم
نص كوب حليب بودر
نص كوب ماي
كوب سكر
نص كوب سمن مو زيت ممكن زبده لورباك الصغيره بس السمن احلى
بيضه
فانيلا
ملعقة اكل مسح بيكنج بودر
علبة قيمر كي دي دي كامله الكبيره يعني كوب قشطة قيمر


تنعجن وتكون كثيفه شوي تنصب في صينيه مدهونه ملعقة صغير طحينه وملعقة صغيره زيت تخلطينهم بالفرشه وتمسحين الصينيه
صبي العجين وخليها عشر دقايق قبل الخبز
اخبزيها

اول ما تطلع اسقيها كوب واحد قطر دافي وانسيها ساعتين ولا تحاولين تقصينها بتتفتت وياج من طراوتها لازم تبرد كلش وبعدين قصيها وبعدها ممكن تضيفين قطر


بسبوسة بحليب النستلة 

المقادير:

2كاس سميد ويفضل الناعم 
علبة حليب نستلة كبيرة 
اصبع زبدة 
ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج باودر 
2ملعقة قشطة 
للوجه: 
فستق مطحون 
........ 
شيرة


الطريقة: 

1ــ يخلط الحليب مع الزبدة المذابة 
2ــ تضاف القشطة والبيكنج باودر ويخلط الجميع. 
3ــ يضاف السميد وتخلط المقادير جيداً 
4ــ يصب الخليط في صينية مدهونة بالزيت ويرش الوجه بالفستق وتدخل الفرن حتى تنضج 
5ــ يحمر الوجه قليلاً ثم بعد خروجها من الفرن تقطع وتصب عليها الشيرة وتترك قليلاً ثم تقدم.


بسبوسة بالسميد الناعم رقم 2

المقادير:
كوب وثلث سميد ناعم
كوب وثلث سكر
ثلثين كوب جوز هند مبشور
كوب وثلث زيت نباتي
كوب روب(زبادي)
2بيض
نصف ملعقة صغيره بيكم بودر
ربع كوب هرده(طحينه)
شيره(قطر)
الطريقه
1-تخلط جميع المقادير بالخلاط ما عدا الهرده لمدة 20 دقيقه.
2-يشعل الفرن لدرجة حراره 150 درجه مئويه قبل الانتهاء من الخلطبخمس دقائق.
3-تدهن الصينيه بالهرده.
4-يصب الخليط بالصينيه ويدخل الفرن لمدة 25ردقيقه ثم يشعل من فوق حتى يحمرالسطح.
5- تخرج البسبوسه من الفرن وتصب فوقها الشيره البارده.
6-تزين بالفستق المطحون.

بسبوسة باللبن

لمقادير:
2كاسة صغير سميد
كاسة صغير سكر
كاسة لبن زبادي
ثلاث ارباع باكو زبدة 
ملعقة صغيرة Bb ممتلئة
نصف ملعقة فانيليا 
ربع كاسة ماء دافي
ملعقة طحينه وملعقة زيت لدهن الصينية 
فستق اواي نوع من المكسرات للزينه عند الرغبة 
الطريقة :
توضع المقادير كلها مع بعض وتقلب ثم تدهن الصينية بالطحينه والزيت وتوضع البسوسة وتدخل الفرن حتي تحمر من الأسفل ثم تحمر من الاعلي ثم تسقي بالشيرة وبالعااااافية 


بسبوسة غير - بالجبن - 


المقادير :

1 كأس سميد 
3 ملعقة كبيرة جبن سائل 
2 ملعقه كبيرة قشطه 
2 فنجان قهوه سكر 
بيضه 
نصف فنجان شاي زيت 
ملعقه صغيره بيكنغ بودر 
قليل من الفانيليا 

الطريقة: 

- سخني الفرن من الاسفل . 
- اخلطي جميع المقادير السابقه و اسكبيها في صنيه مدهونه . 
- اخبزيها في الفرن حتى تنضج و تحمر من الاعلى . 
- اسقي البسبوسة بالشيره و قطعيها و قدميها مع القهوه . 

بسبوسة أم عزيزان


المقادير :

2 قلاص سميد خشن
1 قلاص جوز الهند
1 قلاص حليب بودر
1 قلاص ماء
ثلاث ارباع قلاص زيت
1 قلاص سكر 
2 بيض 
ملعقه متوسطه باكنج بودر
ملعقه صغيره فانيلا للبيض
شيره بالهيل والزعفران
للتزيين: ممكن وضع صنوبر عليها ... او اللوز المبشور 

الطريقه :

اخلطي البيض مع الفانيلا بالشوكه بدون الخلاط
ثم اضيفي عليها المكونات السائله
ثم المكونات الجافه
واخلطيهم جيدا بالملعقه
.... ادهني صينية الفرن بالزيت
وصبي الخليط فيه
وضعي عليها الصنوبر ... او اللوز المبشور
ثم ادخليها الفرن حتى تحمر من الاسفل ثم اشعلي الفرن من الاعلى حتى تاخذ اللون الذهبي
طلعيها واسقيها بالشيره البارده وهي ساخنه 
والشيره حسب ذوقك اذا تحبينها بشيره وايد او اشويه


بسبوسة القرفة


المقادير )
ا كأس دقيق
1 كأس سميد 
2 ملعقة قرفة 
كأس جوز هند 
كاس حليب كاس زيت عافية 
كاس م****رات ( جوز , ولوز , فستق حلبي )
2 ماعقة باكنج باودر 
كاس شيرة 
الطريقة : يخلط كله فوق بعض حتى يتجانس الخليط , تدهن صينيه بالزيت او الطحينة ثم تصب البسبوسة وتخبز في الفرن , يوضع الشيرةعلى النار قليلا ويصب فوق البسبوسه , وصحتين وعافية راح تعجبكم كثير خصوصا اللي بيحب القرفة

بسبوسة لبنانية


2 كوب سميد ناعم 
4/3 كوب حليب 
4/3 كوب زيت 
4/3 كوب جوز الهند 
4/3 كوب سكر 
1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيلا 
1 ملعقة صغيرة بايكنج باودر 


الطريقة 
نضع كل المقادير مع بعض ونضعها في الفرن لمدة 25-30 دقيقة. 
تخرج من الفرن وتسقى بالشيرة وتترك لتبرد ثم تقدم


بسبوسة محشية بمهلبية أو قشطة .. الطريقة جدا سهلة .. 

المقادير : 
========

1 كاس سميد 
2 علبة قشطة 
4/3 كاس زيت ذرة 
1 كاس حليب بودرة
1 ملعقة كبيرة بكينج بودر
شوي فانيلا
2/1 كاس سكر 

الحشوة:

3 ملاعق نشا 
2 ملعقة حليب بودرة
1 فنجان سكر وممكن نصف فنجان بس
1 كاس ماء أو 4/3 كاس ماء 

الطريقة 

* نضع القشطة والزيت على النار أولا مع التحريك المستمر حتى تبدأ القشطة بالفوران قليلاً ..
* نرفع القدر عن النار( القشطة والزيت) ونضيف عليه باقي المقادير ( السميد والسكر والحليب البودرة والفانيليا والبكينج بودر* 
* نحرك الخليط جيداً ثم نحضر صينية بايركس متوسطة الحجم ونضع فيها نصف المقدار ونوزعه في الصينية بالتساوي ..
* نضع الحشوة ( نخلط النشا مع الحليب مع السكر والماء ونحركهم علىالنار حتى يثقل الخليط قليلاً ثم نضعه مباشرة في الصينية فوق المقدار الأول ..
* نأخذ النصف المتبقي من خليط السكيد ونضيف له 4/3 بيالة ماء ونحركه ثم نضعه كطبقه ثالثة .. 
* ندخل الصينية بالفرن وبعد ماتنضج نضيف لها الشيرة الباردة وندخلها الثلاجة وتقطع بعد ماتبرد ..

ممكن نحشي البسبوسة بـ 2 علبة قشطة الصافي .. بدلا من المهلبية 


بسبوسة محشية بالكريم كراميل

مقادير البسبوسه( قوطي القشطه هي القياس)

3 بيضات..
2 قشطه نستله...
2 قوطي سميد..
2 قوطي سكر..
1 قوطي زيت..
2 قوطي جوز هند..
ملعقة فانيليا..
ملعقة pb..

مقادير الكريم كراميل..( اخذتها من المنتدى لعضوه ما اذكر شو اسمها)..
1 باكيت كريم كراميل + فنجان شاي سكر + بيضه+ 2 كوب ماء + 1 كوب حليب بورده+ ملعقة فانيليا + ملعقة هيل ناعم..( اختياري)..( طعم الهيل في الكريم كراميل راح يعطيها طعم مميز جداااااا)
نخلط مقادير االبسبوسه كلها ...وعقب نحط نصف المقدار في صينية البايركس المدهونه...
ونحطها بالفرن لين تستوي ...و بعد ما نطلعها نحط عليها شوية شيره يعني على الخفيف مو تغرقينها شيره وعقب تقولين طلعت حاليه....نحط شوي بس عشان الطراوه.. 
وعقب نخليه على صوب ونسوي الكريم كراميل...
نخلط مقادير الكريم كراميل بالخلاط اولا ...وبعدين نحطه على النار لين يغلى وعقب نصبها على البسبوسه ...ونخليها تبرد وتجمد...( راح تجمد بسرعه)
و بعد ما تجمد طبقة الكريم كراميل ...نحط فوقها باقي البسبوسه ونحطها في الفرن ( نشغل بس من فوق على نار هاديه) لين يجهز...
و عقب ما يجهز نخليها تبرد برع...وبعدين ندخلها الثلاجه لين وقت التقديم ...

بسبوسة الباونتي


كأس سميد 
كأس حليب بودره
نص كأس سكر وملعقه بكنج بودر
ربع كأس ماء
ربع كأس زيت
((علبة حليب ابو قوس وبونتي اصبع وشوي سكر نخلط الحليب والبونتي والسكربالخلاط )) 

االطريقه

نخلط المواد الجافه مع بعض وبعدين نسكب الماء والزيت ونخلطها باليد 
ونسكب خليط الحليب والبونتي ونخلطها مع الخلطه الاوليه وباليد نحرك جيدا
وبعدين ندهن الصينيه بالزيت 
ونصب البسبوسه عدل بالصينيه وندخلها لفرن 20 دقيقه او 25 دقيقه على حسب حرارة الفرن الي عندك 
لما تخلص نخلها شوي تبرد وبعدين نقطعها وبالعافيه 


البسبوسة التركية احلى بسبوسة با التوفي 

المقادير
1 وربع كوب سميد 
1 كوب مسحوق جوز الهند
1 علبة قشطة
4/3 كوب سكر 
نص كوب زيت 
2 بيضة
1 ملعقة ط بكينج باودر
خيوط من الزعفران 

مقادير صلصة التوفي: 1 مكعب زبدة50 جرام
1 علبة قشطة وواحد كوب سكر

الطريقة:
تخلط جميع المقادير خلطا جيدا با المظرب الكهربائي ثم تسكب في قالب فرني وتدخل الفرن على درجة 150 الى ان تستوي من اسفل ثم من اعلى

لعمل الصلصة التوفي: نحط السكر على النار الى ان نحصل على سائل بني ثم تضاف لة الزبدة وتخلط معة ثم تضاف القشطة وتحرك سريعا بملعقة خشبية حتى يصبح لدينا صلصة توفي 

البسبوسه الخضراء العجيبه 

المقادير:
4 بيضات
كاس ونص سكر
2 علبه قشطه
ملعقه ونص هيل مطحون او حبهان
كيس كامل فستق مطحون
2 كاس سميد
ملعقه بيكنج باودر
كاس زيت
ملعقه صغيره لون العام الاخضر

لطريقه:
نخفق البيض جيدا ونضع عليه السكرمع القيمر والهيل والفستق ونخفق جيدا 
ثم نضع ملعقه صغيره من اللون الاخضر ونضع السميد والبيكنج باودر
وكاس الزيت وندهن قالب الفرن بقليل من الزيت ولازم يكون الطبق بايركس او زجاجى
ونضع الخليط فى البايركس 
ويجب تشغيل الفرن قبل نص ساعه حتى يسخن ونضع على الخليط السابق فنجان 
من الشيره وهى ساخنه ولما تبرد تقطع وتقدم
وبالعااااااااااافيه 
تراها لذيذه جدا وغريبه فى التقديم وقمه فى الطعم

بسبوسة خضرا بالتوفي

المقادير 
مقادير البسبوسة 
نصف كوب زيت 
2 كوب سكر 
3 بيضات 
فانيلا 
كوب ونصف سميد 
بيكنج بودر 
كوب حليب 
كوب فستق مطحون 
مقادير التوفي 
ربع كوب عسل 
علبتان قشطة 

الطريقة 
طريقة البسبوسة: يخفق الزيت والسكر في إناء عميق حتى يصبح كالقشطة. .1 
يضاف البييض المخفوق مع الفانيلا إلى الخليط ويستمر في الخفق. .2 
يضاف السميد والبيكنج بودر إلى الخليط بالتدريج ويضاف الحليب أيضاً. .3 
يضاف الفستق المطحون إلى الخليط ويستمر في الخلط. .4 
يسكب الخليط في صينية الخبز المدهونة بالزيت. .5 
تخبز في الطبقة الوسطى من الفرن في نار هادئة (180 س – 350 ف) لمدة نصف ساعة. .6 
طريقة التوفي: يوضع العسل في إناء وتوضع على نار هادئة ويضاف إليه القشطة ويستمر في التحريك حتى تغلى وتصبح لزجة. .7 
يصب التوفي فوق البسبوسة الباردة وتقطع وتأكل وبالهناء. .8 

البسبوسة اليماني


المقادير بكاس المويه العاديه
اول شي تسوين الشيره (لانك ح تخليها تغلي عبال ماتخلص البسبوسه من الفرن وتتحمر)
1 كاسه سكر + 1 ونص ماء وتخليه على نار متوسطه وقبل ماتحمر البسبوسه من فوق حطيلها 1 ملعقه متوسطه ليمون 

البسبوسه 
1/2 كاس ماء + 1/2 كاس سكر + 1/2 كاس زيت + 1 ملعقه كبيره بيكنج باودر + 1/4 ملعقه وسط بيكربونات الصوديوم وتخلطيهم بالخلاط مزبوط ثم تضيفي عليهم كاس ونص سميد وتخلطي وتصبينها بالصينيه 
انتبهي لايرتفع الخليط عن 1 سم
اول ماتخلص صبي الشيره فوقها كلها وغطيها بصحن 


البسبوسة المحشية بالمكسرات


المقادير العاديه للبسبوسة اللي تحبينها 

لدهن الصينية :

1 ملعقة كبيرة طحينة أو تبطن بورق زبدة أو ورق سليكون

للحشو:
فستق مجروش 

للتزيين:

فستق - بابايا مجففة أو كريز - جوز هند

قطر (شربات) دافئ

الطريقة:

1- يخفق الزبادي مع الحليب ثم يخلط الدقيق مع السكر والفانيليا والبكينج باودر ويضاف إلى خليط الزبادي مع التقليب الجيد
2- يضاف السمن السايح وجوز الهند مع التقليب حتى تتجانس المكونات وتتداخل
3- يصب نصف كمية العجينة في الصينية 
4- تضاف كمية كبيرة من الفستق المجروش ثم يصب الجزء المتبقي من عجينة البسبوسة مع تسوية سطحها
5- تقطع ورقة زبدة على شكل دائرة ثم تقطع مثلثات ثم توضع الورقة على البسبوسة
ثم تزين البسبوسة بالفستق و اللوز والفاكهة المجففة و جوز الهند
ثم تزاح الورقة من على البسبوسة
6- ثم توضع في فرن حرارته 180ْ لمدة 25 – 30 دقيقة حتى تحمر
7- يصب القطر الدافئ عليها ثم توضع في الفرن و هو مطفي مع فتح باب الفرن قليلاً وتترك البسبوسة حتى تتشرب القطر


بسبوسة البسكويت 

المقادير : 
كأس سميد 
نص كأس سكر 
بيضتين
علبة قشطة
كأس ونص جوز هند
بيالة زيت 
ملعقة باكينج باودر
ملعقة فانيليا 
بسكوت دايجستيف
للوجه :
حليب محلى – مكسرات

الطريقة: 
تخلط البيض و الفانيليا والسكر ثم الزيت ويضاف عليه القشطة والسميد والبيكنغ بودر
وجوز الهند ويخلط جيدا 
ثم ندهن الصينيه ونضع نصف المقدار من الخليط
ثم نغمس البسكوت في الحليب 
ونبدا بصف البسكوت فوق الخليط ثم نكمل وضع باقي الخليط
يوضع في الفرن على الدرجة العادية بحوالي نصف ساعة بعدين يخرج من الفرن بعد النضج
ويصب فوقها الحليب المحلى ويرش بالمكسرات

بسبوسة بالطحينية

المقادير والطريقه
2 كاس سميد وانا اقيس بكاس الجبن الكبير كرافت
ربع كاس زيت
2 علبة قشطه
بيالة سكر
2 بيضه
3 ملاعق طحينه سايله(هرده)
ملعقه صغيره بكينج باودر

نخلط السميد مع البكينج باودر ونتركهم على جنب
في الخلاط نضع باقي المقادير حتى يتكون عندك سائل يصب على السميد ويحرك جيدا
ندهن صينيه بالزيت ونصب فيها قليل من الطحينه ونفرشه في قاع الصينيه عشان يعطي طعم للبسبوسه بعدين يصب الخليط فيها ويزين الوجه باللوز او الفستق او جوز الهند حسب رغبتك ويدخل الفرن
بعد ان يخرج من الفرن نتركه يبرد ثم تصب الشيره عليه ويقطع ويقدم مع احلى فنجان قهوه

بسبوسة الغابة السوداء 

المقادير 
كاس سميد 
كاس جوز الهند 
كاس سكر 
كاس حليب بودرة 
الطريقة 
تحمس هذه المقادير مع بعض حتى يصبح لونها البنى الفاتح 
ثم تخلط علبة قشطة+بيضة+كاس حليب سائل فى الخلاط الكاس 
وتضاف للمقادير السابقة وتدخل الفرن حتى تستوى من تحت ومن فو 
وتزين بالتوفى المنزلى والفستق المجروش 


بسبوسة الكرميلة

المقادير:
.............
علبة حليب نستله المحلى (397 جرام)
نصف كأس زيت نباتي أو زبدة سائحة حسب الرغبة
كأس حليب بودرة
نصف ملعقة بيكنج باودر
كأس سميد


الطريقة:
.............
نضع حليب النستله مع الزيت ونخلطه جيداً حتى يتجانس ثم نضع عليه كوب حليب البودرة
ونخلطهم ثم نضيف البيكنج باودر ثم السميد نخلطه جيداً ونلاحظ أن الخليط ثقيل ثم نخبزه في الفرن. ثم بعد استوائها نحمرها من أعلى.
ثم نضع عليها الشيرة وهي حارة ثم تترك حتى تبرد وبالهنا والعافية.


كيكة البسبوسة


المقادير:

(المقادير بعلبة الزبادي)
1 علبة زبادي (روب)
1 علبة سميد ناعم أو خشن
1 علبة جوز الهند
1 علبة سكر
نصف علبة زيت
2 بيضتان
2 ملعقه وسط بيكنج باودر
زعفران + فانيلا


الطريقة:

اخلطي البيض ثم السكر ثم الزيت و الروب ثم باقي المقادير
ادهني صينيه (الصينيه المفتوحه بدائره من الوسط) بالزيت والطحين وضعي الخليط ثم ادخليه الفرن (يكون متوسط الحرارة)

بسبوسة بالقشطة والمكسرات 

المقادير:

كوب سميد
نصف كوب زبدة او سمن 
نصف او ربع كوب سكر 
ملعقتين اكل حليب بودرة 
نصف كوب قشطة ..يعادل علبة القشطة العادية المعدن 
نصف ملعقة صغيرة بيكنغ بودر
مكسرات حسب الرغبة مجروشة 

الحشوة :

كوبين حليب سائل 
ملعقتين اكل نشا 
ملعقتين اكل سكر 
نصف كوب قشطة

طريقة عمل الحشوة :

يذوب النشا مع الحليب والسكر ويوضع على النار ويقلب باستمرار..الى ان يثقل المزيج..ثم تضاف القشطة وترفع من على النار وتترك جانبا لتبرد.

طريقة عمل البسبوسة :

يخلط السكر مع الزبدة مع القشطة مع الحليب البودرة ثم يضاف السميد المخلوط بالبيكنغ بودر وتخلط جميع المقادير جيدا ..يؤخذ نصف المقدار ويفرد في صينية ثم نصب الحشوة وتفرد بالتساوي بسطح الملعقة ثم نصب باقي مقدار البسبوسة وتفرد بخفة مع مراعاة عدم تحريك الحشوة ثم ترش بالمكسرات ..وتدخل الفرن الى ان تحمر من اسفل وفوق ..وتسقى بالشيرة.

بسبوسة سامية ...................

المقادير:
.............

3 بيضات
1/4 1 كوب سكر
3/4 كوب زيت
1/2 كوب عصير برتقال
3 كوب سميد
كوب جوز هند
2 ملعقة صغيرة بيكنغ باودر
..........................

الطريقة:
...........

يوضع البيض والسكر والزيت وعصير البرتقال والفانيليا في الخلاط
يوضع في زبدية سميد وجوز هند وبيكنغ باودر ثم نضيف له الخليط تبع البيض تخلط وتصب في صينية مدهونة ولما تستوي وتتحمر الأطراف تحمر من فوق وتخرج وتشرب بالشيرة


بسبوسة محشية بالمهلبية 


المقادير:
..............
كوب سميد
كوب حليب بودرة
كوب سكر خشن
1/4 كوب زيت
2 علبة قشطة
1 م بيكنغ باودر
مهلبية بيضاء
1/4 كوب شيرة
.............................. ............
الطريقة:
................

تخلط كل المقادير ماعد المهلبية والشيرة يوضع نصف الخيط في صينية ثم المهلبية وتدخل الثلاجة 10 دقائق وبعد كذا باقي المقادير وتدخل الفرن على نار هادئة حتى تتماسك وتسقى بالشيرة

بسبوسة منال 


المقادير:

...........
1/2 1 كوب سميد خشن
كوب سكر
1\2 جوز هند
1/4 كوب سمنةسائحة
كوب لبن زبادي
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة بيكربونات صوديوم
ملعقة صغير فانيليا

...................

الطريقة:
............
تخلط المقادير الجافة سوى ويضاف لها السمنةويقلب مع السميد ويضاف اللبن وتقلب حتى يبيض لونها
تصب في صينية مدهونة وتزين باللوز وتترك نصف ساعة قبل ماتدخل الفرن بعد كذا تدخليها الفرن من فوق وتحت وتشرب شيرة وتقدم

بسبوسة ريتاج.............................. 

المقادير:
..................
علبة القشطة هي المقياس
علبة قشطة
علبة سكر
تخلط مع بعض
علبة حليب بودرة
ربع العلبة زيت
ملعقة بينكنع باودر
تخلط مع القشطة
علبة سميد
تخلط مع باقي المكونات تصب في صينية وتدخل الفرن ولما تستوي تشرب شيرة


طريقة الشيرة:
فنجان سكر
فنجان ماء
زعفران خيوط
ماء ورد
هيل
توضع على النار حتى تغلظ

بسبوسة محشية بالجوز

المقادير 

2 كوب سميد خشن 
1 كوب سكر خشن 
5 ملاعق حليب بودر 
5 بيض 
1 كوب زيت 
2 كوب شعرية كنافة 
1/2 اصبع زبدة رفيع 
1/2 1 ملعقة شاي بيكنج باودر 
1/2 1 ملعقة شاي هيل ناعم 
1/4 ملعقة شاي زعفران 
شيرة لتسقية البسبوسة ( 2 كوب سكر - 2 كوب ماء - زعفران - هيل ناعم - نقط من الليمون) 

الحشو:

جوز مكسر قطع صغيرة وقليل من الدارسين وملعقة سكر 

الطريقة 

يخفق البيض ثم يضاف السكر والزيت والزعفران والهيل ويخفق جيدا ثم يضاف السميد والبيكنج باودر والحليب 
يفرك الكنافة بالزبدة وتفرش جزء قليل منها في صينية الخبز ومن ثم يصب نصف الخليط من البسبوسة ثم الحشو ثم تغطى بباقي الخليط 
تغطى الوجه بباقي شعرية الكنافة وان كان هناك قليل من الزبدة يرش على الوجه 
يدخل الفرن حتى تنضج وتحمر الوجه من الاعلى 
تترك لتبرد قليلا ثم تسقى بالشيرة 

بسبوسة شبه الكعكة الأسفنجية 


أخلطي مقدار كوب من كل مما يلي : ( جوز الهند - سميد- حليب بودرة - سكر ) + ربع كوب طحين + رشة هيل + ملعقة بيكنج باودر 
اخلطي بيضة مع علبة روب و اخلطي مع ما سبق بملعقة خشبية جيدا 
أضيفي كوب ماء و كوب زيت و استمري بالخلط 
صبي المقدار في طبق بايركس مدهون بالطحينية و رشي السطح برقائق اللوز الرقيقة و ادخليها الفرن 
قطعيها وهي ساخنة و اضيفي الشيرة الباردة

بسبوسة بالجبن ....

المقادير :
كأس سميد
بيضتان
بيالة زيت ( إلي نشرب فيه الشاي ) 
3 فناجين سكر ( إلي نشرب فيه القهوه ) 
3 ملاعق كبيرة جبنة سائلة
2 ملاعق قشطة ....
ملعقة صغيرة بكينج بودر Bp

و عمل شيرة لرشها على البسبوسة

الطريقة :

تخلط جميع المقادير مع بعضها البعض و تدهن الصينية بالزيت و يسكب الخليط
ثم نقوم بوضعه بالفرن ( طبعا تشغلين الفرن قبل عشان يصير دافي )
و ننتظر إلى أن يحمر من تحت أو نقوم بأخذ شوكة و نغرسها في البسبوسة لنتأكد انها غير نية ....
إذا صارت مستوية نحمرها من فوق لما يصير لونها ذهبي ....


بسسسبوسه بشيرة الزعفران والهيل 

المقادير: 
كأسين ونصف سميد 
-1 كاس لبن 
كاس حليب 
ثلاث بيضات 
كاس ****ده 
كاس جوز الهند 
- ملعقة كبيرة فانيلا 
- ملعقة كبيرة بيكنج بودر 
الطريقة: 
1- تخلط المواد السائلة أولا 
الحليب و اللبن و ال****دة والبيض ويحرك جيدا ثم جوز الهند واخيرا السميد والفانيلا والبيكنج بودر ويحرك الجميع مع بعض جيدا 
2- نترك البسبوسة حتى ترتاح نص ساعه 
3- نحمى الفرن وندهن الصينية بالطحين 
4- تسكب البسبوسة في الصينية ويزين الوجه بالوز وتدخل الفرن ووبعد ان تنضج البسبوسه يوضع فوقها الشيرة .......وتقدم 
مقادير الشيرة:- 
كاس سكر 
كأسين ماء 
ملعقة طعام خيوط الزعفران 
ملعقة شاي هيل 
وملعقة طعام ماء ورد 
عصير نصف ليمونه 
الطريقة:- 
تغلى الشيرة لربع ساعة بوضع كل المقادير مع بعض 
ثم تترك لتبرد وتسكب فوق البسبوسة 

بسبوسة بالهيل 

المقادير : 
2بيضة / 2 علبة قشطة 
4 فنجان سكر / 2م PB صغيرة 
2 م صغيرة هيل مطحون / نصف كأس زيت 
كأس سميد / نصف كأس جوز هند 
الطريقة : 
تخلط جميع المقادير وتوضع في صينية مدهونه وتوضع في الفرن إلى أن يتحمر الوجه ، ثم تسقى البسبوسة بشيرة وتوضع في الثلاجة . 
للرغبة : يوضع على الوجه / قستق أو لوز . 

بسبوسة بالجبن الكيري

المقادير : 
1-3 بيضات 
2-2/1 كاس زيت 
3- بياله سكر 
4- ملعقه B.P 
5-كاس سميد 
6- 5حبات كيري 
7- قليل من الفانيلا 
الطريقه 
اخلط جميع المقادير بالخلاط ويوضع في الفرن وبعد ان تنضج البسبوسه يوضع فوقها الشيرة 
الخلطةالسرية : 
فنجان سكر يحمر ونضع اليه كريم كرميلا والقشطة 
ونضع الخلطة فوق البسبوسة 


البسبوسة بالجبنة المزارولا 

المقادير : 
كاسة ونصف سميد 0 
كأسين جبنة مزارولا مطحونة 0 
نصف كاسة ****دة أو سمن سايح 0 
نصف كاسة سكر ناعم 0 
علبتين قشطة التاج 0 
ملعقة شاي بكنج بودر 0 
ملعقة شاي فانيلا 0 
نصف كاسة شيري عادية 0 
نصف كاسة ماء 0 
ربع كاسة ماء 0 
الطريقة : 
1- اقدحي الفرن 0 
2- انقعي الجبنة وغيري مائها 3 مرات وتصفى وتعصر باليد 0 
3- ضعي ال****دة في ****دية وضعي عليها السكر ونصف كاسة الماء ويخلط الجميع بخلاط الكيك وضعي عليها السميد مع الاستمرار في الخفق 0 
4- ضعي عليهم الفانيلا وتقلب جيداً وتترك لمدة ساعة 0 
5- اخلطي الجبنة مع القشطة 0 
6- ادهني الصينية سمن وضعي عليها خليط الجبنة والقشطة بالتساوي 0 
7- ضعي على خليط السميد البكنج بودر وربع كاسة ماء ويقلب ويفرد على الجبنة في الصينية بالتساوي 8- توضع في فرن حار لمدة 8 – 10 دقائق 00 اطفئي النار السفلى واشعلي النار العليا واتركيها إلى ان تنضج 0 
9- اخرجيها وضعي عليها الشيرة وتقدم ساخنة 0 


بسبوسة بالقرفة


المقادير )
ا كأس دقيق
1 كأس سميد 
2 ملعقة قرفة 
كأس جوز هند 
كاس حليب كاس زيت عافية 
كاس م****رات ( جوز , ولوز , فستق حلبي )
2 ماعقة باكنج باودر 
كاس شيرة 
الطريقة : يخلط كله فوق بعض حتى يتجانس الخليط , تدهن صينيه بالزيت او الطحينة ثم تصب البسبوسة وتخبز في الفرن , يوضع الشيرةعلى النار قليلا ويصب فوق البسبوسه , وصحتين وعافية راح تعجبكم كثير خصوصا اللي بيحب القرفة

بسبوسة الموزاريلا


المقادير:

علبة روب ( 180 جم ) 
بيضتان
2كوب سميد 
ثلاث أرباع الكوب زيت 
كوب جوز الهند 
ملعقة كبيرة بيكنج بودر 
ملعقة صغيرة فا نيلا
رشة هيل وزعفران
1 كوب سكر
علبة قيمر 
جبن موزاريلا نصف المقدار ((نصف كيس))
مقدار من الشيرة 
(ملاحظة تستخدم علبة الروب مثل الكوب لقياس كل المقادير في البسبوسة)

الطريقة:

1) نضع البيض في خلاط الكيك ثم نضع الفانيلا+الهيل والزعفران ونخفق حتى تتضاعف كمية البيض 
2) ثم نضع كوب السكر و الزيت مع البيض ونخفق ثم نضع جوز الهند والروب
3) نخلط السميد والبيكنج بودر ويضاف إليه الخليط السابق 
4) تترك البسبوسة تتخمر لساعة واحدة (لنتيجة افضل )
5) يحضر صحن بايركس ويدهن بالطحينية 
6) نضع نصف المقدار ثم نضع القيمر والجبن ثم يغطي بباقي المقدار 
7) تدخل البسبوسة بالفرن لمدة نصف ساعة أوإلى أن تستوي بعدها يحمر الوجه 
8 )تسقى بالشيرة 


للزينة :فستق مطحون او جوزهند محموس
ونضع الزينة بعد خروجها من الفرن



و حيااااااااااااااااااكم الله 
منقول للامانه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل كوكيز الشوفان والزبيب حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك التمر من الذ الحلويات 
طريقة عمل كيكة الشوكولاتة اللذيذه حصري 
طريقة عمل كب كيك التفاح حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل تيراميسو الليمون حلى سهل ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفراولة سهل وسريع حصري 
طريقة عمل وافل الشوكولاتة سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل كيكة القرفة والتوت بالصور حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك الباوند بالفانيليا حلى سهل... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفستق حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري

----------


## الورقاء

يزاج الله خير عالمجهود والله يوفقج

----------


## abrar

تسلمين

----------


## Farouha

يسلمو الايادي على النقل اللذيذ


فعلا البسبوسة شيء رائع مع اني ما باكلهااا لكن بحب وصفاتهاا

----------


## abrar

تسلمين اختي الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## أميرة الدموع

ما شاء الله عليج...
الله يبارك فيج

----------


## صمت البحار

الله يعطيج العافية على هذا المجهود

دمتي بخير و سعادة

----------


## sweety candy

اخيرآ بسوي انواع البسابيس هههههههه
ابا اسوي بسبوسه بالفراوله

----------


## abrar

حياكم الله نخدمكم بعيونا الغالين

----------


## هنووده

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## جوهرة111

تسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممين

----------


## فلة للأبد

الله يوفقج الغاليه وحليل تعبتي فالكتابه 
خواتي لا تنسون تدعون لها بالخير الله يحفظها ويخليها امييييييييين

----------


## abrar

تسلمون خواتي حياكم الله اتمنى تجربون الانواع و تعطونا النتايج بالصور عاد هالله هالله بالمواضيع السنعه

----------


## معاد بدري

تسلم يدك

مشكووووووووره

----------


## abrar

حياكم الله نخدمكم بعيونا الغالين

----------


## نــوااااره

تسلم الايااااادي

----------


## abrar

العفوووووووووووووو خواتي حياكم الله

----------


## خريف

السلام عليكم
يسلمو حبيبتي وفعلا ملف متكامل 

_______________________________________
خريف

----------


## فجر الندى

يزاج الله خير فعلا ملف متكامل 
في ميزان حسناتج انشاالله

----------


## GNA

خاطري أعرف حق المطبخ .............. تسلمين الغلا على المجهود الطيب

----------


## بروفسورة

مشكورة

----------


## وصآإآيف

يعطيج العافيه ...

----------


## ام عبودة

مشكورة 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## حرمة

امممممممممم ما شاء الله عليج موفقه أختي

----------


## ورد المحبه

مشكوووووره يا احلاااااااااااااااا بسبووووسه

----------


## زهرةالنوير

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## آنسات

ما شااااااااااااااء الله
تسلم ايدج

----------


## الرحاله

تسلمين الغلا ماعليج زود

----------


## دبويه2007

تسلميييييين الغالية ع النقل الطيب ..

----------


## انوثة امرأة

يزاج الله خير يالغاليه ولو كانت الصور موجودة بيكون احسن واحسن

بس تسلمين على النقل

----------


## ستايلي غير

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

مشكورة يعطيج الف عافيه تسلمين

----------


## salamaaaaa

تسلمي

----------


## nooor1

تسلمييييييييين حبوبه

----------


## عاشقةالصمت



----------


## &هجير&

تسلمين رووووووووووعه

----------


## nooor63g

ماشاء الله شامل لكل شيء ... مشكووره

----------

